

Gender Balance on Social Networking sites - r11t
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2009/who-rules-the-social-web/

======
jrockway
Hacker News: "♂♂♂♂♂♂♂♂♂♂♂♂♂♂♂♂♂♂ M 99.9%"

~~~
bd
More like this:

♂♂♂♂♂ ♂♂♂♂♂

♂♂♂♂♂ ♂♂♂♂♂

♂♂♂♂♂ ♂♂♂♂♂

♂♂♂♂♂ ♂♂♂♂♂

♂♂♂♂♂ ♂♂♂♂♂

♂♂♂♂♂ ♂♂♂♂♂

♂♂ ♀♀♀♀ ⚥

    
    
      Male    92.5 %
      Female     6 %
      Other    1.5 %
    

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=749617>

------
rwolf
It's unfortunate to call sites with a preponderance of female users
matriarchal.

Majority is not the same as power.

~~~
Mz
Unfortunately, all too true. I have seen a lot of female dominated (numbers-
wise) lists where some man is the center of attention and power, apparently
largely because he is male. And should some woman be so uppity as to stand up
to him, all hell will break loose -- not just because he won't stand for it
but because of the gaggle of women who will try to ensure that no one speaks
to him without being appropriately obeisant.

Huge sore point for me. This is probably not the place to get into it.

